# Battery Charging if Control Panel is off



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

This may be a silly question, but will my leisure and Cab battery still charge if my control panel is switched off. Assuming of course that the MH is on EHU

I do have a Battery Master installed.

8)


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Yes they normally route the output from the battery charger directly to the battery when the mains is connected. I think the reason is that sooner or later someone would forget to switch the charger on and be left with flat batteries when they could have been charging them. Its the same in my autocruise.
Phill


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Battery Charging*

Does the same ( ie charges with Control Panel switched off ) on my Rapido

Harry


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

colonel said:


> This may be a silly question, but will my leisure and Cab battery still charge if my control panel is switched off. Assuming of course that the MH is on EHU
> 
> I do have a Battery Master installed.
> 
> 8)


Easy to do a check....use a digital voltmeter to check the voltage at the battery. It will be above 13v if the charger is charging and/or you should be able to see the voltage rise as you plug in the hook up.

A cheap Domestic Multimeter <<< is a handy tool to have around a motorhome.

Mike


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Interesting question! Maybe some one can answer this follow up query.

I'm pretty sure that when on hook up only the Leisure Battery gets charged by default when the control panel is off. To charge the Cab Battery I have to use the Control Panel to select it. So if the control panel is off will the Cab Battery still continue to be charged.

Colin


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Spykal



> use a digital voltmeter


Yeah, just bought a useful little kit from Argos @ £19.95. Described as an electricians toolkit. Inlcuded a soldering iron, some solder, pliers, cutters, wire strippers, screwdrivers and a digital voltmeter.

I can use the pliers and screwdrivers, guess I'll have to read the instructions for the rest. :lol:

Thanks for your help.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Exactly the reason for my question Colin. Thank You :?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Pixelpusher said:


> Interesting question! Maybe some one can answer this follow up query.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that when on hook up only the Leisure Battery gets charged by default when the control panel is off. To charge the Cab Battery I have to use the Control Panel to select it. So if the control panel is off will the Cab Battery still continue to be charged.
> 
> Colin


Hi Colin

The same answer ... get a multimeter and then you can check the individual battery voltages. A 12v lead acid battery will be fully charged at around 12.6- 12.7 volts ( after resting a few hours) .

While it is being charged ( either by a power unit/charger or the alternator ) the voltage will rise well above that ... it can go above 14v while the alternator or a multi stage charger is charging.

It is not the actual voltage that is important just the observed rise in voltage when the charger or alternator is switched on/working that lets you know that it is charging that battery.

Mike


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Mike....

Thanks for the answer and yes I coud measure it. I was just hoping I woud get an answer without getting my hands dirty.  

Colin


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Colin,

I'll let you use my new tool kit if you tell me how to use the multimeter :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pixelpusher said:


> Mike....
> 
> Thanks for the answer and yes I coud measure it. I was just hoping I woud get an answer without getting my hands dirty.
> 
> Colin


It probably depends on what charging system you have installed. For instance, the Schaudt Elektroblock (EBL) installed in Hymer-group vehicles is designed to charge the leisure batteries whether the control panel is on or off, and then float-charge the vehicle battery.

Mine is a 2003 model (EBL99) - not sure about earlier versions. It works as follows.

The leisure batteries are charged in three steps (IUoU):
Stage 1: the voltage rises progressively to 14.3V with a maximum charging current of 18 amps.
Stage 2: main charging takes place at 14.3V whilst charging current falls as the battery is re-charged.
Stage 3: current falls right back and batteries are float-charged at 13.8V.

Stage 2 lasts for 8 hours if the EBL is set to 'Gel' and 1 hour if set to 'Lead Acid'.

Additionally, the vehicle battery is charged at maximum current of 2A.

If there is a solar system installed via a Schaudt regulator, this charges the leisure batteries only. (Assuming my Mac widget has translated the instructions from German correctly!)

Hope this is useful.

Philip


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't know the technicalities of how it works, but my installed system is very simple.

The only thing I can switch on or off is the 12 volts. 8O 8O 

If I plug mains in, an orange light comes on. This then automatically charges the truck & leisure batteries.

I don't have switches that control whether the pump/battery charger or anything else is on or off

Suits me fine


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

colonel said:


> Colin,
> 
> I'll let you use my new tool kit if you tell me how to use the multimeter :lol: :lol: :lol:


Try the link below Colonel. There are lots of tutorial videos on youtube. Also, loads of documents if you Google "Using a Multimeter". Alternatively, Maplins sell a handbook for £4.99






Get testing!

Philip


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

OK JeanLuc, I'm on the case. Thanks for your suggestions 8)


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

hi Colonel, If you have the Swift as shown in your avatar then NO it will not charge either battery. You have to turn it on & select which battery to charge. Other vans have differing systems but that is for yours, Steve


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Morning Sergeant,

I can see that I'm able to select to run off the Cab Battery if I so wished, but I can't see how I can select which battery to charge on the NE183 Control Panel. I can see no such selection capability on this control unit.

As I would normally never doubt the advice of an experienced Non-Com , I will have another look today when we go and check if our MH is doing OK in this cold snap.

I want to leave it on hookup in the hope that it will charge the cab battery but need to understand if I would have to turn on the NE183 or not. :?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

JeanLuc said:


> Stage 2 lasts for 8 hours if the EBL is set to 'Gel' and 1 hour if set to 'Lead Acid'.


Thanks Phillip,

That probably explains why the three LA batteries fitted to ours kept cooking and boiling dry. Although I did cure the problem a long while ago, your info wasn't available to me before now. Cheers for that.   

Jock.


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

colonel said:


> Morning Sergeant,
> 
> I can see that I'm able to select to run off the Cab Battery if I so wished, but I can't see how I can select which battery to charge on the NE183 Control Panel. I can see no such selection capability on this control unit.
> 
> ...


Hello Colonel,

I have the same control panel on my swift motorhome.

When you say you can select to run of the cab battery,the plc will charge your cab battery whilst on ehu.This function is designed to power the habitat off the cab battery.
Due to a 'quirk' in the control panel it will also charge the cab battery at the same time,but you will need the control panel switched on.

I see from your earlier post you have a battery master fitted,as do I.

In this case whilst on ehu and the control panel switched on.The leisure battery will charge up,and also 'top up' the cab battery when it drops below 0.5v differential.Thus keeping both batteries fully charged.

As for whether this is the case with the control panel switched off.I contacted Swift with the same question,and they said the control panel had to be switched on.

I'm not to sure about that.............anyone else have any views on this?

Regards,
Lonewolf.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Lonewolf,

I checked again yesterday and have re-read the Swift manual. No mention is made of which batteries charge and whether the control panel needs to be on or not. I also asked the dealer who was also not sure.

However, if Swift say it must be turned on then I guess I should follow that advice.

Incidentally, do you know where the actual battery charger is located. According to the manual we have one but it's not where all the fuses and isolators are. :?


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

colonel said:


> Hi Lonewolf,
> 
> I checked again yesterday and have re-read the Swift manual. No mention is made of which batteries charge and whether the control panel needs to be on or not. I also asked the dealer who was also not sure.
> 
> ...


Hi Colonel,

There is no mention in my swift manual as to charging the cab battery either.

The way I suggested to charge the cab battery,was a 'tip' given to me by an autoelectrician.This was when I was having problems keeping my cab battery charged.

If you check your batteries status whilst this function is checked.You will see a charge going to your cab battery.

As to the control panel on/off debate.I put my van on ehu the other day with the panel switched off,and my battery master 'kicked in'......red led on.Left it like that for 24 hours,and both batteries voltages had increased.

So I think the jury is still out on that one.

I don't know where the battery charger is on your van.Mine is under the bed,just behind the passenger seat.

Hope this info will suffice,
Lonewolf.


----------

